# Good Housekeeping Tip of the Day



## PA Baker (Aug 10, 2005)

Always keep several get well cards on the mantle...so if unexpected guests arrive, they will think you've been sick and unable to clean.


----------



## Alix (Aug 10, 2005)

Heh heh heh. Good one PA.


----------



## middie (Aug 10, 2005)

lmao pa i love it !!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 10, 2005)

Now that I've sprayed the screen and keyboard with iced coffee, I'm about to fall of the chair    That was a good one!

kadesma,


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 10, 2005)

You shouldn't do that when I have my mouth full of chili!  Hilarious idea...I loved it!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 11, 2005)

Love It!!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 11, 2005)

Great advice.  I'm heading out to Hallmark !  lol


----------



## Dove (Aug 11, 2005)

Good idea! 
I really need help in that dept. I have an interview on the 20th that I am worried about. It is a "home visit" from the Foster Mom of a Yorkie I want to adopt from the Yorkie Rescue Group. 
I want this little girl Daisy so bad!! She is about 2 years old and was taken to a shelter as a runaway. They are all under "orders" to call a Yorkie rescue and they take care of them ..get them a clean bill of health and put them out for adoption to a good and loving home.
Keep your fingers crossed for me. I don't know how many others are wanting her..I need her and she needs me.
Dove


----------



## pdswife (Aug 11, 2005)

Fingers are crossed.
I'm sure that you'll both 
have a great life together!!


----------



## middie (Aug 11, 2005)

good luck dove.i do have a feeling you'll get her though !


----------



## Dove (Aug 11, 2005)

I don't know..I feel anxious about it..

I had my Yorkie Peanut for 14 years and he was 2 or 3 when he came to us as a stray. When I lost him I just about lost it. I have the option to adopt a 10 year old girl but my boys are against it..they saw what loosing Peanut did to me. They want me to have one that will still be with me when the time comes for My Dove..she is 81/2 now.

If this is meant to be..she will come here to us.
Marge


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 11, 2005)

Marge, I couldn't think of a better home for a Yorke!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 11, 2005)

Marge, 

any pup would be lucky as heck to come live with you.. I know that little one would be loved to pieces. I'll be praying for you and the pooch, may she come HOME 
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 11, 2005)

No worries, Marge!!
When they see how loved your sweet little Dove is, they'll be very happy that you came to them!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 11, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwww Dove - what is meant to be is meant to be - if it doesn't happen then for some reason it wasn't meant to be.  She sounds like she needs you Marge!  I couldn't think of a better place either.


----------



## Dove (Aug 13, 2005)

*They broke my heart...*

I was turned down because:

due to Daisy's young age, we decided to
go with a family who can take her to work with them and who are more active
on the weekends, something we feel a younger dog needs.

I would have given her more love than anyone could imagine..my Peanut was 17 when he died and took part of me with him. I need another Yorkie but can't pay a breeder $800 t0 $2,000 for one. I thought the Rescue was the way to go.


----------



## Alix (Aug 13, 2005)

Oh Marge I am so sorry. I know your heart is just broken. I have a feeling that although Daisy needed you, there is a little Yorkie out there who needs you more. He is coming your way I am sure. I hope you don't give up Marge. Hugs to you dear lady.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm sorry Marge - kinda weird - they want the yorkie to go to work with somebody instead of somebody staying home with it????  Really weird.


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 13, 2005)

Marge, I'm so sorry. They don't know what a screw up they just made!
Alix is right, there is a baby out there looking for you and he/she will find you soon.
Don't lose heart. When it happens, you will be happy that it all worked the way it did.


----------



## middie (Aug 13, 2005)

oh dove i'm so sorry. i was certain you'd get her. my heart aches with yours


----------



## Dove (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks to all of you...
They wanted her to "socialize" I guess. 
I can understand now where they were cominging from..the lady they chose lives in Santa Cruise on the beach ($$$$) and runs on the beach each day so Daisy will have exercise and a good home.


----------

